# Micro Lobster, but of course!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone know more about these... shrimp... I guess?
http://www.fukubonsai.com/micro-lobster.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep Shrimp....ridiculously expensive for those tanks!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

They look like Hawai'ian red shrimp. Tough little buggers that can live in almost any condition for 25 years. Often seen in those stupid sealed containers at places like Brookstone. It actually quite cruel as the shrimp is quite tenacoius and mainly survives by eating its moltings.

I am not quite sure if this is the same thing or not. I had some for a bit, they do like a little brackish water and a high pH. Very active and inquisitive and seems to be one of the smallest shrimp.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup,

Hawaiian. Franksaqaurium had them a little while back.

André


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Here in hawaii, they're known as Opae Ula. I'm working on a project at school with some friends, seeing how fast they can eat mosquito larvae. They also sell them at one of my LFS, and it's fun to watch my oscar go into "predator mode." They do best in brackish water, as they are native to Anchialine ponds (freshwater volcanic ponds formed from rain/underground sea water).


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

very interesting creature! Can they breed in fresh water?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I think so. But they're a bit like mollies, where they need to be acclimated to less salt content in the water slowly.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

More info: http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.html


----------

